# Help!



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do any of you have a link to a You Tube video of a pigeon receiving a hobble for splayed leg? I seem to remember one but can't find it. I Need it ASAP!
Anything else that would clearly explain how to hobble. The information in our resourse section isn't getting the point across. A video would be so great.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I looked at YouTube and did every kind of search I could think of and didn't come up with anything.
Who need to hobble a bird? You know...........the band that I use for my bully birds is the exact same thing I use to hobble a baby if I get one with splayed legs. It works just fine, of course when I find babies that need it, they are about 7 or 8 days old. 
Anyway...........would that picture help maybe?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the link to the picture in case I'm not around, so you don't have to search for it. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6965&d=1187020864


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No. A hobble for splayed leg.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> No. A hobble for splayed leg.


I know..........the thing in the picture is what I use. I run the rubber band through thier permanent band and put a snap band on the other leg and keep their legs pulled together for about a week. I don't use the sponges and masking tape and all of that. The babies aren't doing anything but sitting in a bowl anyway, so they don't know the difference. Works for me every time.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great...splay leg and bully birds too!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Charis,

Have a look at the links in this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17869&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cynthia...We've been through all of these in the last few days. I did send the pictures of the correction you used, just again.
I do remember seeing a YouTube video. I just can't find it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Charis, I found this method somewhere on Pigeon Aid the other day. It was using a baby parrot with splayed leg, but it would work also for pigeons, and didn't seem difficult. Hope it helps. The web page is http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/.


----------

